# Summon Fails to connect



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Not sure what it is, but summon won’t connect. I’m ~100ft away and my vehicle is in sight but it simply won’t connect. Verified network is good with the car as I’m able to view live security cam. Is there a new requirement that I’m unaware of?


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Not sure what it is, but summon won’t connect. I’m ~100ft away and my vehicle is in sight but it simply won’t connect. Verified network is good with the car as I’m able to view live security cam. Is there a new requirement that I’m unaware of?
> 
> View attachment 45936


Hmm. In the U.S., 213 feet is the limit. Did you back in or park nose in? Is there an elevation in the parking spot?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Have you tried with it closer? Do you have FSD?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

I’m parked facing in. Got frustrated and just went to the car and hopped in without bothering trying at a closer distance. Will test it out tomorrow.


----------

